# Ati tool not working on win2k



## Dudes_Subzero (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all, 
All i get is the psapi.dll error "The procedure entry point GetProcessImageFileNameW could not be located in the dynamic link library PSAPI.DLL"

Windows 2000 Service pack 4
p4 3.6ghz
1gb ram
2 x WD 120gb sata hdds


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 18, 2007)

What video card are you using?  Has ATITool worked for you in the past?  Have you tried re-installing ATITool?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 18, 2007)

Download this

Throw it in the WINNT/System32 folder


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 18, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Download this
> 
> Throw it in the WINNT/System32 folder



If you run a search though there are actually several PSAPI.DLL in different directories.  Are you certain that is the correct one?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 18, 2007)

No, I am not 100% certain about it. At site that can from someone said that if it was already in system 32 you need to rename or move it out of there before replacing it with this file.


----------



## Dudes_Subzero (Sep 19, 2007)

i have a  radeon 9600 pro, atitool worked fine on xp pro and vista


----------

